# Metaphor Behind Pokémon



## Coroxn (Jul 6, 2011)

*Metaphor Behind Pokémon*

Lots of people think that some Pokémon harbour hidden morals and metaphors. For example, my friend and I discovered that all of Koffing's sprites were smiling, but all Weezing's were frowning, which could be a metaphor for how young smokers enjoy the act of smoking, but end up paying for it in later life. Anyone else find any things like this?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Metaphor Behind Pokémon*

Oh! Glameow and Purugly! Like some people are beautiful on the outside, but horrendus on the inside.


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Metaphor Behind Pokémon*

Wow, I never did see that. Well done! 
Feebas and Milotic are kinda the reverse of this, aren't they?

Magikarp to Gyrados is the whole emotional growth thing, how 
even if you think you're useless you can be strong. That's the
general idea, anyhow.


----------



## Cloudsong (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Metaphor Behind Pokémon*

Bagon to Shelgon to Salamence<3 Love that one. If you dream of something, don't give up on it, keep going for it and your dream will come true~


----------



## Glace (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Metaphor Behind Pokémon*

Ducklett --> Swanna

Ugly and unwanted by others, yet ending up a blooming and adored flower.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Metaphor Behind Pokémon*

Abra -> Kadabra -> Alakazam

If you laugh at something that is useless, then it will grow up and _beat the crap out of you with its mind._


----------



## Eta Carinae (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Metaphor Behind Pokémon*



shadow_lugia said:


> Abra -> Kadabra -> Alakazam
> 
> If you laugh at something that is useless, then it will grow up and _beat the crap out of you with its mind._


This sort of works with the Beldum line as well


----------



## Superbird (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Metaphor Behind Pokémon*



shadow_lugia said:


> Abra -> Kadabra -> Alakazam
> 
> If you laugh at something that is useless, then it will grow up and _beat the crap out of you with its mind._


...One could put the Magikrap --> Gyarados thing under that description as well.


----------



## Eloi (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Metaphor Behind Pokémon*

Kyurem is a metaphor for 9/11?

...just kidding, though a lot of people do think that.

Perhaps the Pokemon franchise in general promotes individualism (consider how young children are allowed to roam by themselves with lots of power that they always control well and never get hurt), as well as secular-rational values by demonstrating evolution, cloning, and technology in general as functional and real in contrast with mythology, which the myths are always misunderstandings related to Pokemon (e.g. the legendaries), with Arceus, the Supreme Being of Pokemyth, being nothing more than a domestication-compatible animal, like all the others. It is for this reason that this forum (and the fanbase in general) has somewhat of a liberal-individualist political slant.


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Metaphor Behind Pokémon*

I think Arceus and Giratina symbolize body and mind. Arceus is a Normal-type in its basic form and has many forms, but they all look almost the same and they just fit different occassions, representing how people dress differently in different situations. Giratina is part Ghost, but also part Dragon to make it even stranger. It has two forms, and uses one in the normal world and the other in its own world. They both look strange, but the one it uses in its own world looks stranger and fiercer. Doesn't that look like the difference between what really is going on in your head and the approximation other people make of it? Or maybe just formulation and meaning, but that's similar.


----------

